# Footer nach unten



## Amiduri (10. September 2005)

Ich habe ein Design gemacht und einen Footer jedoch wenn der Text zu lange ist steht der Footer mitendrin.
Der Footer sollte unter dem BG stehen, es gibt 1-2 Lösungen die das machen jedoch ist dann der footer nicht unter dem BG sondern auf ihm wie kann ich das lösen^^


```
<BODY leftmargin="0" background="images/bg.gif" topmargin="0">
```

Mfg. Amiduri


----------



## versuch13 (10. September 2005)

Ich verstehe jetzt nicht so ganz worum es geht, aber hast du mal die Suchfunktion benutzt, weil das Thema Footer gab es im CSS Forum schon einige male.


 Gruß


----------



## Amiduri (11. September 2005)

JA ich weiss aber ich finde die Lösung nicht^^

Ich will das der footer ganz unten angezeigt wird, ich habs zwar hingekriegt jedoch war der footer dann unten an der Seite jedoch nicht unter dem BG, ich hoffe man kann das verstehen^^

http://www.sasuke.proggen.net/footer.jpg


----------



## versuch13 (11. September 2005)

Zeig mal den ganzen Code. Und vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter :

http://www.cssplay.co.uk/layouts/basics2.html



 Gruß


----------



## Amiduri (11. September 2005)

Der Coe is gerade noch ein reines chaos^^ also nehmts mir ned übel ^^


```
<html>
<head>
<link href="css.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">
<?php
	include('metatag.php');

?>
<META HTTP-EQUIV="imagetoolbar" CONTENT="no"> 
</head>
<BODY leftmargin="0" background="images/bg.gif" topmargin="0">
<IMG SRC="images/header.gif" usemap="#header" border="0">

<DIV style="Z-INDEX: 3; LEFT: 814px; WIDTH: 178px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 223px; height: 784px;">
<img src="images/newsflash.gif">
<br>
<br>
<img src="images/poll.gif">
</div>


<DIV style="LEFT: 180px; WIDTH: 620px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 250px; height: 103px;">
<?php if (!isset($_GET['site'])) { $_GET['site']="news"; } if (file_exists($_GET['site'].".php")) { include($_GET['site'].".php"); } else { echo " <b><center>Die Seite wurde nicht gefunden</center></b> "; } ?>
<br>
<p align="center">&copy; 2005 by Nekomanga</p>

</div>

<DIV style="Z-INDEX: 3; LEFT: 822px; WIDTH: 155px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 242px; height: 241px;">
<?php
	include('newsflash.php');
?>
</div>

<DIV style="Z-INDEX: 3; LEFT: 824px; WIDTH: 152px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 536px; height: 216px;">
<?php if (!isset($_GET['poll'])) { $_GET['poll']="poll/beispiel"; } if (file_exists($_GET['poll'].".php")) { include($_GET['poll'].".php"); } else { echo " <b><center>Die Seite wurde nicht gefunden</center></b> "; } ?>
</div>

<DIV style="Z-INDEX: 3; LEFT: 178px; WIDTH: 625px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 984px; height: 61px;">
<?php
	include('aff.php');
?>
</div>

<DIV style="Z-INDEX: 3; LEFT: 21px; WIDTH: 124px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 259px; height: 547px;">
<?php
	include('inhalt1.php');
?>
<br><br>
<?php
	include('usermenu.php');
?>
<br><br>
<?php
	include('review2.php');
?>
<br><br>
  <?php
	include('lastup.php');
?>
</div>
<br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br><br>
<img style="" src="images/footer.gif">
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Maik (11. September 2005)

versuch13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich verstehe jetzt nicht so ganz worum es geht, aber hast du mal die Suchfunktion benutzt, weil das Thema Footer gab es im CSS Forum schon einige male.





			
				Amiduri hat gesagt.:
			
		

> JA ich weiss aber ich finde die Lösung nicht


CSS-Forum ->  -> _Footer_

Auszug aus den Suchergebnissen:

Problembehafteter Umstieg auf CSS/Div Design 
DIV-Layer am Seitenfuss positionieren 
 Footer ganz untent - Die Lösung !


----------



## Gumbo (11. September 2005)

Passend zum Thema:
solarDreamStudios – footerStick
A List Apart: Exploring Footers


----------

